# اعمل فنى رخام خبرة كبيرة فى مجال الرخام الطبيعى والصناعى الكوريان



## شوقى سلام (25 يناير 2012)

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا شوقى سلام من مصر
اعمل فى مجال الرخام الطبيعى والصناعى
خبرة 18 عام فى مجال الرخام الطبيعى فى ادارة المصانع وفرز الرخام وتلميع وتفصيل وتصميم طقطيع طولات الرخام وتصميم الوجهات والارضيات
وتركيب جميع انواع الرخام من درج ومطابخ وارضيات ووجهات وعمل الديكور لها
الرخام الصناعى الكوريان
صب وخلط لمواد وتشطيب المنتج وتقطيعه وتركيبة للوجهات والارضيات والدرج و المطابخ
تصنيع خط الانتاج للرخام الصناعى من خلاطة وهزاز وقوالب اصطمبات وصب وتصنيع المغاسل والاحواض من الرخام الصناعى وعمل الاصطمبة الازمة لها
ارغب بتعاون معكم فى ايجاد فرصة عمل


----------



## QBM (5 مايو 2013)

ارسل لي ايميلك اخي الكريم


----------

